
How NPR Transcribes and Fact-Checks the Debates, Live - gregorymichael
https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/how-npr-transcribes-and-fact-checks-debates-live/
======
100ideas
Pretty neat feature and thanks for the walk-through. I enjoyed it during the
first debate, but I have to say I was a little surprised at how many errors I
saw in the transcription - I thought 5% or so was typical.

